# THE RUNWAY > Space Travel Forum >  post

## karunyakk

The survey is really beneficial for the Subway store because it will help them to improve their services from the viewpoint of their consumers. Also, the customers are offered many discounts and free coupons when they honestly complete the survey available at the official website created by the authorities of the store.
global.subwaymy estub

----------


## shamu424

When power is turned on, POST (Power-On Self-Test) is the diagnostic testing sequence that a computer's basic input/output system (or "starting program") runs to determine if the computer keyboard, random access memory, disk drives, and other hardware are working correctly.

----------

